# Zoa me!



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

New Zoas!!! Should have some frags up on later in the week. Message me if there are any particular ones you would like. Majority will be sold by pp. Discount on 5 or more polyps.

Enjoy


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

A few more...


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Beautiful and nice pictures.. love the yellow ones


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Wallpapers please! Great shots, some of these basically look insane.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks guys.

If anyone wants to give me hand to ID some, I might be able to work something out for compensation.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Very nice indeed


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

amazing selection


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

there goes my monthly internet bandwidth quota


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

manhtu said:


> Very nice indeed


Thanks!



Patwa said:


> amazing selection


Thanks Patwa, almost have a rainbow going 



Bayinaung said:


> there goes my monthly internet bandwidth quota


LOL. But, it was worth it


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Website updated with new zoas and lots of other things.

Check it out.

Dave


----------

